# Strange Consist.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was in Tucson yesterday and the customer I was at, the back parking lot was right next to a UP yard.

They were switching out cars. In this consist were a 5 car articulated Piggy Back groupl

There was a large collection of Articulated well cars. No containers.

I did not know piggy back came in artiulate configuration.

There was a box car with no doors. The roof had a eyelet for a hookl and it looked like the sides unbolted. Made me think of the old Lionel exploding boxcar.

There were some White tank cars. They were rather clean. 

But pushing this whole mess was what apeared to be a S4 and a GP30

At first I thought the S4 was a museum piece being tranported some place but The eingine was running and it was working and under load. 

JJ 

PS Before you ask. Camera Batteries were dead.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

interesting stuff!

the articulated container cars are quite common..been around since the 80's at least..
I cant explain a S4 and a GP30 though! neither have run on a class-1 in decades..

The Gp30 probably isnt a "live" GP30..its most likely a slug with a GP30 carbody..
and if thats the case, the switcher is probably its "mother"

some googling didnt bring up anything..
I know CSX has a bunch of road slugs with GP30 carbodies..I didnt know UP did,
but it wouldnt surprise me..

Scot


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Other way around: 
http://www.railpictures.net/images/d1/5/7/0/5570.1118250000.tb.jpg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 18 Nov 2010 11:20 AM 
Other way around: 
http://www.railpictures.net/images/d1/5/7/0/5570.1118250000.tb.jpg 




ah! interesting..
(here is the full size version:
http://www.railpictures.net/images/d1/5/7/0/5570.1118250000.jpg

Although that photo is probably 10 years old..at least..
There are no longer any operating GP30's on any class-1 railroad..
(Although I think those Santa Fe (BNSF) ones were the last however..they operated until 2005 or so..)

so thats probably not what JJ saw..and the EMD switcher doesnt look much like a S4..


John, what paintscheme were the locos in?
where they UP or BNSF? or something else?

Scot


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is about what I saw only in UP colors. I did not notice of any of the windows were blocked or painted over. That was a stupid oversite on my part because I am thinking of blocking the windows on one of my SD-45s I got from Lkydvl. 

Now these guys were switching in a yard.

I knew about the Contaier well cars being articulated but I was surprised about the piggy back.

I did not know they came in a articulated format. 

JJ


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By John J on 18 Nov 2010 03:42 PM 
That is about what I saw only in UP colors. I did not notice of any of the windows were blocked or painted over. That was a stupid oversite on my part because I am thinking of blocking the windows on one of my SD-45s I got from Lkydvl. 

Now these guys were switching in a yard.

I knew about the Contaier well cars being articulated but I was surprised about the piggy back.

I did not know they came in a articulated format. 

JJ
It's known as a Spine Car.

http://www.ttx.com/equipment/listin...cars.aspx/

They have been around longer than well cars.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

YUP Bighurt. That is exactly what they looked like.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, where's the pictures? 

Don't tell us you went to Tucson and didn't take your camera?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

No GP30s on the UP since the mid 80's....If it was one, then it is a hold out from the SP or D&RGW, but I doubt the UP would spend the money to repaint. Most likely it was a GP38, they have become common yard switchers on the UP. Most likely, the S4 was actually an MP15. I don't think UP has or ever had any slugs with control cabs on them like the BN built. 

Chris


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There is a smaller remote unit that runs from the yard east to a power plant. Painted UP colors. Check UP's roster for a R/C unit / Tucson. 
It might have been MU'd to the other loco for yard work. 

The lift off boxcar sounds like hazmat car, well sealed enroute.

John


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

BNSF's been rebuilding GP30s and repainting them--shot this a few weeks ago.


----------

